# Doe and fawn



## Cmp1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Was lucky enough to capture a doe and fawn across the road yesterday,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 4, 2017)

Good shots!
The DOT needs to hang "Fawns in Tow" banners on the deer crossing signs through deer season. Might save some folks some grief.


----------



## merrybassmas (Jun 4, 2017)

Awesome shots.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 4, 2017)

Good series!  Thanks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 4, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Good shots!
> The DOT needs to hang "Fawns in Tow" banners on the deer crossing signs through deer season. Might save some folks some grief.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, isn't that the truth,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 4, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Good series!  Thanks.



Thanks,,,, I got lucky,,,, I'm doing what others have said here,,,, always have your camera with you,,,, still trying to get used to the nikon,,,, doesn't seem to focus as fast as I think it should,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Any tips would be much appreciated,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Sweet shots of ma and her kid Cmp


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice capture


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks guys,,,,


----------

